# Beware of Recoil



## Sukerkin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if this belongs in this fora or not but it does involve a gun and does hold within it a valuable lesson:

http://mywifevsthedeserteagle.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/

I am impressed that this has spread as widely as it has, to the point of being used as 'instructional' material. That's the power of the internet I suppose .


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate those types of videos...some jerk hands their wife/GF a gun that they know is going to kick the **** out of them just so they can laugh about it.  Or, as seems to be the case here, they allow them to shoot it when they ask without giving them a little warning and ensuring that they're prepared.

Yes, I read the comments and despite her supposed "extensive training," (whatever that means ) she was not, IMO, handling that pistol in a manner that is conducive to managing recoil.  I've shot the Desert Eagle .50 AE and while it is impressive (makes a very distinctive "boom" ), it is not really that big of a deal...

(for the record Sukerin, I'm not slamming you for posting the link...this kind of stuff just bugs me a little)


----------



## seasoned (Mar 18, 2009)

Beware indeed. As a young lad, I was introduced to a single shot 12 ga shot gun. After a few rounds through it, it was off to the field, for some pheasant hunting. It wasnt long before a bird went up right in front of me, and startled me. Well the gun went up, and the round went off, and the bird went on his way. The thing is, I didnt rest the butt against my shoulder, and in the heat of battle, left an inch or two of space between it and my shoulder. Needless to say, I never forgot that again. About the shoulder, it was sore for a couple of weeks and turned some very weird colors, indeed.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 18, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Beware indeed. As a young lad, I was introduced to a single shot 12 ga shot gun. After a few rounds through it, it was off to the field, for some pheasant hunting. It wasnt long before a bird went up right in front of me, and startled me. Well the gun went up, and the round went off, and the bird went on his way. The thing is, I didnt rest the butt against my shoulder, and in the heat of battle, left an inch or two of space between it and my shoulder. Needless to say, I never forgot that again. About the shoulder, it was sore for a couple of weeks and turned some very weird colors, indeed.


 

Yep. Now learn that lesson the way I did on the range after letting BOTH barrels go at once.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I hate those types of videos...some jerk hands their wife/GF a gun that they know is going to kick the **** out of them just so they can laugh about it.  Or, as seems to be the case here, they allow them to shoot it when they ask without giving them a little warning and ensuring that they're prepared.
> 
> Yes, I read the comments and despite her supposed "extensive training," (whatever that means ) she was not, IMO, handling that pistol in a manner that is conducive to managing recoil.  I've shot the Desert Eagle .50 AE and while it is impressive (makes a very distinctive "boom" ), it is not really that big of a deal...
> 
> (for the record Sukerin, I'm not slamming you for posting the link...this kind of stuff just bugs me a little)


I agree.  Why set someone up to fail for amusement -- and then, to top it off, embarrass them by putting it on the web?

Something tells me that there are some underlying issues that go a lot deeper in these relationships.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 18, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yep. Now learn that lesson the way I did on the range after letting BOTH barrels go at once.


Twice the pain.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 18, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I hate those types of videos...some jerk hands their wife/GF a gun that they know is going to kick the **** out of them just so they can laugh about it.



Did you see the shirt he was wearing?  Color me unsurprised.


----------

